# Need help identifying my Elgin bicycle?



## Hubb6901 (Aug 7, 2015)

I just picked this bicycle up and someone has given it a horrible paint job. Can't seem to find serial number . Anyone know anything about what I have and what it's worth?


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 7, 2015)

Murray built Elgin. This is my favorite style bike, circe 1939-1941 I would guess. Sometimes when someone does a paint job this bad, they didn't do any prep work so getting the house paint off might be possible (and very time consuming of course). Where are you located? I could use a project....


----------



## Hubb6901 (Aug 8, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Murray built Elgin. This is my favorite style bike, circe 1939-1941 I would guess. Sometimes when someone does a paint job this bad, they didn't do any prep work so getting the house paint off might be possible (and very time consuming of course). Where are you located? I could use a project....



I'm located in sterling,  but don't really wanna sell it. Are these bikes pretty rare? Since they only made them for a few years. What do u think the value on a bike like this is? I'm thinking about getting it restored!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2015)

Not too rare. They come up often most with out tanks.  I'd restore it.


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Hubb6901 said:


> I'm located in sterling,  but don't really wanna sell it. Are these bikes pretty rare? Since they only made them for a few years. What do u think the value on a bike like this is? I'm thinking about getting it restored!




Not rare. You might be better off buying an original one with nice paint. Would be cheaper than a resto in the long run.


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Hubb6901 said:


> I'm located in sterling,  but don't really wanna sell it. Are these bikes pretty rare? Since they only made them for a few years. What do u think the value on a bike like this is? I'm thinking about getting it restored!




Not rare. You might be better off buying an original one with nice paint. Would be cheaper than a resto in the long run.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 8, 2015)

Original paint examples I would put at 600-800 depending on condition of paint. Closer to the top end if it has a floating hub.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2015)

Value wise The way it sits I would pay about $200/$250.It needs a lot of time consuming work plus some parts replacement. The tank and dropstand are kool


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 8, 2015)

If you sell it I want it. Please let me know if you decide to get rid of it
 Thanks Big Moe


----------

